# Alum tomorrow



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone going to be out on alum tomorrow? I'm planning on heading out in the morning to get my boat wet for the first time in 2016.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I think I'm going to come down after my son goes to school at noon.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll likely still be out there. Planning on a 8-10 hour trip. I figure the longer I fish the more likely I am to catch something...right?


----------



## Red1993sol (Aug 12, 2015)

I won't be headed to alum but I'm headed to apple valley to get the boat out for the first time!


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Give us a report when you get time... I'm not putting in until 4/1, but all the info I can get now the better!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I drove around alum a bit yesterday afternoon. North of Cheshire was muddy and south of Cheshire was stained.
Ski


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Headed up this evening


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Nothing much to report. Only out for 2.5 hours or so. Surface temp was 46-48 everywhere I went. As stated above, south of Cheshire was stained, north was pretty muddy. Most of the coves I hit south of Cheshire actually had pretty decent clarity. Marked tons of bait in one cove in about 20 FOW and fish suspended all around the bait but no takers. Tried vib-e and jig/minnow and drop shot/minnow with no luck. 

It felt good to just get out and blow the dust off the boat. Motor fired right up and ran great so I had a good day regardless.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks. And the old saying still holds true for me... "The worst day of fishing still beats the best day of work".


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Bucks4life said:


> Thanks. And the old saying still holds true for me... "The worst day of fishing still beats the best day of work".


Any one want to hit the spill way or shore tonight. I am still considering going out!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Bucks4life said:


> Thanks. And the old saying still holds true for me... "The worst day of fishing still beats the best day of work".


For sure. I know it's only a matter of time before it the bite fires up. I didn't have the time to really search around today but next Friday I think I'll head out and do a little more searching. I might actually just hit Hoover. I know way more about Hoover than I do Alum so my confidence level is much higher there.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

gahannafly said:


> Any one want to hit the spill way or shore tonight. I am still considering going out!


3 kids and a wife... The time I can really count on fishing is at the ass crack of dawn on the weekends!


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> For sure. I know it's only a matter of time before it the bite fires up. I didn't have the time to really search around today but next Friday I think I'll head out and do a little more searching. I might actually just hit Hoover. I know way more about Hoover than I do Alum so my confidence level is much higher there.


My pontoon is stripped down to the plywood deck right now... I'll be working my ass off the next couple weekends to get it put back together, but I plan on being on Hoover the first weekend in April... It's officially cabin fever overload, I'm ready to fish!!


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Just left alum. Fished from 430-815 not a single bite


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Gfhteen said:


> Just left alum. Fished from 430-815 not a single bite


Did you stay where i ran into you?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I ended up at Indian. Slow there to.


----------



## JDJUSTICE (Aug 12, 2013)

Hit some crappy jigging a tiger striped blade just off the bottom in a cove mouth north of beach . Fish seem to be still holding deep in 22ft+ or so. Water temp was 45-47 . Had trouble holding spot on top of fish, little breezy out today .


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Hit Alum Thursday, I will concur south of Cheshire stained, north seems muddier.....with a few exceptions.

Still, almost skunked except for lone 10 in Crappie.....would have loved to have 4 or 5 more but....it's only March.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

gone-fishing said:


> Did you stay where i ran into you?


Yeah, wanted to move and try a little longer but the wife was wanting to go out with some friends


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Gfhteen said:


> Just left alum. Fished from 430-815 not a single bite


I fished the later shift with the same results. Ready for boat season.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Gfhteen said:


> Yeah, wanted to move and try a little longer but the wife was wanting to go out with some friends


Found some nice fish after i left there.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Was there yesterday for about an hour in the AM with Mr. A. Had grand plans to spend the whole day there, but the lake looked like a cauldron of mud when the wind really kicked up so we bailed a lot earlier than we had planned, shared a pepperoni pizza for brunch at the Cheshire Market (along with THE best chicken tenders I've ever had), and absolutely crushed it at some nearby retention ponds, lol. All in all a great day of fishing.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I was hoping to get out today but that didn't happen - not sure I can make it out tomorrow. If I do I will post a report.


----------



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

Was out on alum today from 9am - 6 pm, fished South pool, 12-15 crappie all but three were 8-9" all caught just inside mouth of coves in 18-20' FOW.


----------



## Mike F. (Mar 22, 2016)

Fellas,

New to the area only lived in Columbus a year. Fished Alum last summer with 0 luck. I'm mostly after Muskie, but if I've got the kids we'll go after Walleye/Saugeyes, Crappie and Bass. If anyone has a lake map of Alum online with possible fish locations by type, would love to get a hold of that.

Mike.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Mike F. said:


> Fellas,
> 
> New to the area only lived in Columbus a year. Fished Alum last summer with 0 luck. I'm mostly after Muskie, but if I've got the kids we'll go after Walleye/Saugeyes, Crappie and Bass. If anyone has a lake map of Alum online with possible fish locations by type, would love to get a hold of that.
> 
> Mike.



Google fishing maps Ohio. ODNR has free downloadable fishing maps of all the Ohio lakes.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

http://webapp.navionics.com

Just zoom in to any map you want.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Webapp is money with the newer "smart" phones. Great tool for sure.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Navionics app like deer farmer mentioned.


----------



## Mike F. (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks Fellas! Are the red boxes potential fish locations?

Thanks!

Mike.


----------



## Leona wallace 78 (Mar 10, 2016)

gahannafly said:


> Any one want to hit the spill way or shore tonight. I am still considering going out!


Really fiance went out the other day we went to below the dam at Allen the spillways still opened up the waters flowing very rough so if you're going there good luck going there we didn't catch anything


----------

